# Creepy Elves



## TBel (Jan 2, 2008)

These things used to scare the beans out of me when I was younger.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 2, 2008)

Those things are wicked creepy. I think the shots fit the elves, the style and composition. I like the second one better than the first because the shadows are more controlled. Interesting shots.


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 2, 2008)

Are they distorted, or are they just weird elves?  They look like it got squashed top to bottom.


----------



## TBel (Jan 2, 2008)

The pictures aren't distorted at all... that's just how they look.

:no smile:


----------

